# Photoshop escapades...



## BePatient (Jun 18, 2005)

Just thought I'd post a couple of images before bed. Two pictures I put together to have something neat on my desktop. Feel free to criticize on how to make them more interesting.
http://upl.silentwhisper.net/uplfolders/upload5/riddlerdesk.jpg

http://upl.silentwhisper.net/uplfolders/upload5/scorcheddesk.jpg


----------

